# M G ..... Rebranded



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Extract from the Telegraph:

_The man in charge of meeting that deadline [of installing the production lines in China] is Zhang Xin, an experienced car manufacturer. Mr Zhang, 40, is enthusiastic about the brand and about almost anything British._

*However, his plans may fall short of the hopes and expectations of MG enthusiasts, for under Chinese ownership the letters that once stood for Morris Garages will have a new meaning.*

*"We want Chinese consumers to know this brand as 'Modern Gentleman'," he said. "To see that this brand represents grace and style.*















:cry2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Lady watch. Man watch. Modern gentleman car. Yes, it all fits







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What are they making? I hope they are not carrying on the recent gayboy convertible like my brother-in-law owns.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

AFAIK it is the 75 model presently on the plans.........well the bloke I know who worked for us then Rover (real bad move







) has gone out there and he was a resident engineer on the 75 line.......

MG - Modern Gentleman







Modern is not a word that has been associated with the Rover brand in the past, I wonder if anyone has mentioned that to the chinese?

Best regards David


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Let's not knock it, eh? It could be worse - it might be Monsodium Glutamate, not modern gentleman.

Seriusly, though, don't forget that with out the Chinese, the 75/ZT would be totally dead - nobody else was interested in taking it on.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This is a surprise









MG modern gentleman or not ...







to build in Longbridge and Oklahoma









http://business.scotsman.com/latest.cfm?id=1017232006


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Somehow it doesn't surprise me.

I think the Longbridge carrot to be a temporary measure but I hope I am wrong.


----------

